# Chicken, Rice and Cheese ? Help!



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay guys i want to blend some ingredients for a casserole type dish but need some help. Here are the ingredients i have.

Plenty of velveeta cheese.

4 cups cooked rice

1 lb chicken breasts, in three trimmed breast filets

i want to make a cheesy chicken casserole. i can handle the seasonings and eyeball the amount of cheese, etc, but couple questions

should i cook the rice first before starting?

should i cook the chicken before starting? what is the best way to go about this.......    i was also thinking the 4 cups produced in this rice package, a basmati wild rice and basmati rice mixture, is too much for the 1 lb of chicken, so perhaps i should set a cup of the cooked rice aside ?

could i just cook all this crap separately and then throw all this stuff together in a skillet?


any ideas as to how you personally would handle this dish.

also, the only pepper i have left are some gourmet malaysian white peppercorns, whole.  would using these ground up add an odd taste to this dish? I cant recall using anything other than black. thank you!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 4, 2006)

I would cook the rice first; also the chicken, cut into cubes. Mix all with the cheese; do you have a canned cream soup? I would add that and also maybe some thawed frozen broccoli or cauliflower (could use peas and/or carrots too). Throw all into a casserole dish and bake for 20 minutes. I make something like this using cream cheese instead of the velveeta for a lighter taste. The white peppercorns should be fine but they do seem to pack more heat in them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, cook the chicken and rice before you assemble. 

If you're going to use a "Cream of..." soup, heat it separately and stir in the cheese to melt it, then pour it over the chicken and rice in a casserole dish. Then bake.

If you don't want to use a canned soup, make a simple white sauce and melt the cheese in that.

Also, you could add some veggies for color and nutrition.

The chicken will work with the rice amount you have but the dish will be meatier if you go with three cups of cooked rice. Alternatively, use all four cups and add the aforementioned veggies to the rice.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks. all i needed.

added heat?  Sounds good to me !

Good to be back by the way.

Just got out of an alcohol inpatient rehab, sober now..... going to stay that way


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to see you back here.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

Would love to add some veggies. Unfortunately, the products i listed are all i have. 

Broccoli i think would be especially good with this.

As for the soup, also good idea, perhaps cream of mushroom, as the rice i have is some basmati-wildrice with a shiitaake mushroom seasoning packet

(that could also perhaps lead to overseasoning..... im cooking the rice in chicken stock)


----------



## mish (Jul 4, 2006)

MLB, try doing a search here under Chicken. I remember posting a recipe for ya awhile back with chicken, rice, broc & cheese(?) - no soup. Good to 'see' you back.

Edited:  Eureka!  Think I found it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/help-me-create-a-cheesy-chicken-broccoli-dish-21379.html


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks..i probably made that post while i was drunk

good to be back


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

what would be the best way to incorporate broccoli into this dish?

this is what im going to do..... cook the chicken , cut it into chunks

cook the rice

make a roux and add cheddar and velveeta get it rich and creamy

make layer of rice and chicken chunks in glass 13x9 baking dish

pour sauce over top

where would broccoli come in? I should use frozen broccoli right?


Cheers


ps sorry for changing it up, my girl is going to the store right now and i told her to grab some frozen broccoli florets


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 4, 2006)

I got one big leg from from having it pulled now and then.



> what would be the best way to incorporate broccoli into this dish?


Add broccoli to your layer of chicken and rice and then stir? I would also want to add dairy or chicken stock.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 4, 2006)

cooking the rice in chicken stock and adding milk to the roux

should the broccoli be thawed and cooked or anything? its frozen...oh well starting cooking now will save frozen broccoli for another casserole

cheers


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 5, 2006)

I would cook the brocolli before adding it to the mixture...
I see I am late with this... oh well...

anyhow congratz on your sobriety


----------



## Constance (Jul 5, 2006)

I know I'm too late, but here's a suggestion for next time. 
Cut the chicken in serving sized pieces and season with salt & your white pepper. Heat oil in large skillet and brown chicken on both sides. Toward the last, add the rice and let toast a little. Add correct amount of water or chicken broth for the rice, cover, and let simmer until rice is almost done. Stir in frozen broccoli, cover and let simmer until all is tender. Top with Velveeta, cover, and remove from heat until cheese is melted. 

Congratulations on being sober!


----------

